# Welcoming the New Year



## Jace (Jan 1, 2023)

Julius Caesar designated January 1st the start of the year when he introduced his almanac for tracking time - the Julian calendar - in 45 B.C.

The Julian calendar was a complicated system, that required a group of scholars to add or subtract days each year to keep the calendar "in track" with the seasons.

Pole Gregory revised the calendar in 1582 after learning that it had_ drifted off course by *10 days. *_

January 1st has "kicked off" the New Year in most countries since 1600.

New New's celebrations are_* the oldest of all holidays recorded.*_

Babylonians first began celebrating the New Year in 4000 B.C. with eleven days of wild parties. 

The custom of New Year's resolutions also dated back to the ancient Babylonians.
Their most popular resolution was to return borrowed farm equipment.

The most popular resolutions for Americans are: 
 Losing weight 
Getting organized 
Spending more time with family 
Learning something new 
Eliminating or reducing debt 
Volunteering or doing service for the good of society 

Any of these "on your list"...or? 

The first day of a New Year is, perhaps *one of the most hope-filled days of the year, a day of New beginnings. *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 1, 2023)

*Some of them are on my list.
*


----------



## Trish (Jan 2, 2023)

Last year was a bit of a rollercoaster so, I am hoping 2023 will be less eventful.  I maybe should get a little more organized and I like the idea of learning something new but, my aim for 2023 is to take each day as it comes, get back to the gym and try not to worry about things which, in the end, won't really matter.


----------



## Jace (Jan 2, 2023)

@Trish...what _a good attitude and resolve 
*to start the New Year!    Good Luck with it all!*_


----------



## NorthernLight (Jan 2, 2023)

Interesting facts! Thank you.

I'm constantly working on new habits, etc. And I don't care about specific dates. In fact, I hate most holidays.

But it is nice to have an opportunity to wish people the best in the foreseeable future. Recently I used it as an excuse to chat with some people I see "around" but have never talked to before.

So the hopeful attitude of New Year's Day is pretty nice actually. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jace (Jan 2, 2023)

@NorthernLight...lovely...T Y..


----------

